# Creature from the Black Lagoon Costume



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

wow, great job! I hope you're in a cool part of the country, so it won't get to hot! Here in Texas, we can wear shorts in October!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

thats awesome! you made this? great job!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!*

*This is absolutely positively AMAZING!!! GREAT job!! Now for a tutorial please please please!!*


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thank You Everyone, Yes I made it, the Head hands and feet are Universal Monster costume pieces I made the latex body suit!!

Im in Ohio kjbittick it gets pretty DARN cold here in october however it can be 70, Stupid Weather!!

As for a tutorial Ive been thinking of making one, Ill give it a little more thought Susie, Just for U!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

this is the coolest thing Ive seen in awhile. If you take one of these costumes out (you said your making another) I hope hope hope you make a video or pictures of peoples reactions as you come out of a pond or something. lol


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

WOW!! Thanks Kitty, What a nice thing to say! Ya this is my prototype suit I threw this one on ebay, I am making another one! I wanted to test gluing and painting techs, placement and movability, stuff like that!! This is not my first costume but it is my first where I did all the processes by my self! You can Bet your Butt Im putting on the suit before it sells, LMAO Its to enticing and way much fun not to! I Work at a Civilan Conservation Camp on 84 Acres and we have a huge pond and ton of wooded area, Im gunna get pics next to them  I cant really come out of the pond or the woods at risk of loosing the suit. Once I get mine done, Ill have video at dusk of me lurking outta the pond, LOL Im a NERD!!!!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Dang ... just, dang! Amazing work; I think your work really outshines the parts that were from the costume set.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Very very cool!!!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

batguano said:


> LOL Im a NERD!!!!


Hey, you can be the next "TRON Guy"! 

Fantastic work. I'm wondering how you did such large molds.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

LOL All my molds are flat, this costume is cast in 18 seperate pieces and layered, It gave it a more authentic look!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well Howdy there Jeremy!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

OMG!!! LOL How the H E Double Hockey Sticks are you?? I have not seen or heard from you in what seems like years!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Im good. Been 2 years since Ive sen ya. Still costuming I see.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Glad your doing well, I am still costuming, barely tho!!! Ive lost my house, my girlfriend and her daughter, had to move twice, det up to my eyes, illness, death in the family and loosing my job!

I have paid alot of the det, finally settled back in ohio, got a new postion back with my CNC company as Art Director and starting costuming again! A day at a time bro! Over all and under the circumstances things are well!!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

*New Creature Pics, 100% Complete, Check en Out*

Pics posted on front page!


----------



## scubadeb (Sep 21, 2010)

*Wow!!!*

What a fabulous job you did on the Creature from the Black Lagoon costume!!! I have been searching everywhere for one...have bought the mask, hands & feet like yours but can't find a costume. I have been trying to think of a way to alter a wetsuit but never in my wildest dreams could I ever envision something so detailed as yours! You are a true artist. OK so when do you start production? LOL!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

scubadeb said:


> What a fabulous job you did on the Creature from the Black Lagoon costume!!! I have been searching everywhere for one...have bought the mask, hands & feet like yours but can't find a costume. I have been trying to think of a way to alter a wetsuit but never in my wildest dreams could I ever envision something so detailed as yours! You are a true artist. OK so when do you start production? LOL!



WOW!!!!!
Thanks, What a nice thing to say! I really apprichate it.
As for production im in full swing this year! I have already sold 3 this year.

If your interested email me direct at [email protected] we will talk!

Thanks Again for the sweet words!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing !!! I know I'm selfish but next year do the one from " The Creature Walks Among Us "


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

You are selfish, LOL im just kidding!!

Actually next years project is prolly godzilla!!

This year we are working on Sack Boy from little big planet for one of our girlies and frankie the fashion stien for the other. Not sure I will have time or money for anything else!

Thanks Again for the kind words, I still do not have one of these for myself!!


----------



## scubadeb (Sep 21, 2010)

That's great that you are producing them. Is the costume submersible? I have this idea for a Halloween party with a haunted trail that ends up in the yard by the fog-coverd pool with the projector screen showing clips from the Black Lagoon....then a hand, followed by a face rises up through the fog & scares the pumpkin seeds out of them. Oh yea.....I can do that! Seriously.....is it submersible?


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

This just blows my mind!!! You are very creative


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

scubadeb said:


> That's great that you are producing them. Is the costume submersible? I have this idea for a Halloween party with a haunted trail that ends up in the yard by the fog-coverd pool with the projector screen showing clips from the Black Lagoon....then a hand, followed by a face rises up through the fog & scares the pumpkin seeds out of them. Oh yea.....I can do that! Seriously.....is it submersible?




Funny you should ask this question!!

I was not sure so I painted the latex, covered it in a pearlized flexable clearkote and left it outside for like 3 days in the rain. Dunked it into mud puddles and pulled and streached it. It seems to be waterproof. Now it is mounted on a wetsuit, Im not saying ur not gunna get wet but I am positive this thing can be submersed.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

And thanks for the last few replies  I really apprichate them!
Everyone is so sweet!


----------



## scubadeb (Sep 21, 2010)

May I ask what you used to glue it to the wetsuit? Maybe rubber cement? I wonder if the latex would make it more buoyant or if the density would make it less buoyant......


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

LMAO the suit is pretty heavy i think you would sink like a stone, LOL!

As for the glue I use contact cement. It is perfect the moisture has no effect on it!


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

I have always loved the Universal Monsters. The creature has long been one of my favorites. 

The pictures are not showing, could you repost? I would love to see this costume.


----------



## scubadeb (Sep 21, 2010)

yes, Jeremy.....can we see the pictures again? Hey....I did my halloween haunted trail on a budget. It went well as far as people really had fun. I did my creature in the pool too. I used the latex mask, gloves & feet along with an altered Sleestak costume & 30 ft of regulator hose attached to my tank on the bottom of the pool.....could only barely see the shadow of my gauges & that was because we had a projector screen running the trailer for the creature. It cast enough light into the pool for me to see a little bit. And of course I shoved a hot water hose down my wetsuit before they came out. The water temp was 66.....BRRRRRR! It wasn't anything like YOUR fabulous costume but it worked OK. next year though.......


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

I checked out your pics on your Facebook page and all I can say is "WOW"!!!!


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

what happened to the pics?!?!


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea no pics


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

I went on your facebook page. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!That is wicked :O) Awesome job!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Wanted to update this post!

It seems I lost my pics!

Thanks for all the great comments!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

scubadeb said:


> yes, Jeremy.....can we see the pictures again? Hey....I did my halloween haunted trail on a budget. It went well as far as people really had fun. I did my creature in the pool too. I used the latex mask, gloves & feet along with an altered Sleestak costume & 30 ft of regulator hose attached to my tank on the bottom of the pool.....could only barely see the shadow of my gauges & that was because we had a projector screen running the trailer for the creature. It cast enough light into the pool for me to see a little bit. And of course I shoved a hot water hose down my wetsuit before they came out. The water temp was 66.....BRRRRRR! It wasn't anything like YOUR fabulous costume but it worked OK. next year though.......


Deb, Im glad it worked out so well I was wondering how it went!!!


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

That is sooo cool. I love the original Universal Monsters and this is by far one of my favorites. Great job.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Dude, I really apprichate it!

I just added two more pictures!
This is one of my favorite costumes I have ever done, not to mention we have updated the heads, hands and feet!


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Absolutely outstanding!!!!!!! One of the most detailed and thorough costumes that I have ever seen. In fact, if you could make some kind of armatuer or structure so that you could stand up the costume and stuff it. It would make an incredible display or prop..year round..

Also, the Creature has always been one of my favorite movie monsters...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Holy "Expletive"! That looks awesome. You did a fantastic job on that costume.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys!!!
This is one of my favorite Horror movie chacters!
I just hoped I did it Justice!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

O_O

I'm speechless. I've always wondered why there was never an "official" costume for the Gill Man released... I've only been able to find mask, gloves, and feet.

Fantastic job on this!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

repo_man said:


> O_O
> 
> I'm speechless. I've always wondered why there was never an "official" costume for the Gill Man released... I've only been able to find mask, gloves, and feet.
> 
> Fantastic job on this!


Thank You So Much, I busted my butt on this costume! I really apprichate the positive feedback!

I watched the movie 100 times as a kid! Every Halloween they would play it on the Dr. Strange Show.

I looked and looked for this costume all over with no avail! I was in the same position as you, I only ever found cheapo or the head Hands and feet! Which Im not sure why since they were produced by universal!

Since My last update i have redid the head hands and feet! What a difference!

You know I bet if you search ebay youll find a creature costume, lol, just a hunch!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the movie, too. I died when I saw this costume:


























It's from Universal's _Creature from the Black Lagoon: A Raging, Rockin' Musical_. I never got to see it live, but 90% of the people who did hated it. I personally don't think it's THAT bad. I mean, sure, some of the lyrics are horrible, but it's supposed to be cheesy and fun.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Im not sure how I feel about that costume!

To Davy Jones Lackey to me, LOL!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Hahaha yeah, your costume is pretty badass.


----------



## tomibraniste (Mar 18, 2011)

looks really schary


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

WOW WOw Wow wow


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks! I apprichate all the wows


----------



## drac484 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Excellent.*

I have Boo at the Zoo for 2 nights at the Sacramento Zoo.I have the haunted house with Franky,Drac,Wolfman.I was looking for ideas for the creature from the black lagoon and came across yours.Very good,keep it up.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thank You so much, this was our first costume!
We make prolly 5 - 10 costumes a year now!
I hate making this costume but it is one of my favorites!


----------



## Nanonano (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello! So I'm new here. Silly question are u selling costumes like these? Looks pretty koo. How much they run for? Or where do I go for prices?


----------

